

Critical Reasoning for Beginners - rfreytag
http://www.philosophy.ox.ac.uk/podcasts/critical_reasoning_for_beginners

======
readymade
Oh great, because HN needs more logical fallacy callouts.

------
standeven
I strongly believe that if everyone were to take an introductory philosophy
course such as this, the world would be a much better place. It seems most
arguments that people make, on both sides of any issue, are fallacious and
hide the really important points that should be discussed instead.

~~~
GuiA
_> I strongly believe that if everyone were to take an introductory philosophy
course such as this, the world would be a much better place._

France has mandatory philosophy classes in the 12th grade. The average French
citizen is far from being a model of critical reasoning and a paragon of
logical thought.

(this week the "bac" takes place, a final exam French students have to take to
graduate high school. A text from Victor Hugo was in the French language exam;
shortly after the exam, "Victor Hugo" started trending on Twitter, insulted by
high schoolers all over the country [0]).

[0] [http://www.france24.com/en/20140619-france-victor-hugo-
twitt...](http://www.france24.com/en/20140619-france-victor-hugo-twitter-
baccalaureat-exam-insults/)

------
thyrsus
The link to the sixth set of slides is missing from the page, but replacing
digit 5 in the URL for the fifth with a 6 gets the sixth set.

------
xor-ed-wolf
I would also recommended to read _Douglas Walton - Fundamentals of Critical
Argumentation_. Good book for understanding the basics.

------
thyrsus
From the first few minutes, it appears one wouldn't lose much hearing this
without the video. Am I wrong?

